# Astrology and Christianity?!?



## moonglowdiva (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you feel that it is ok for christian to follow their zodiac sign and use astrology. Please explain. I'm just curious.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> Do you feel that it is ok for christian to follow their zodiac sign and use astrology. Please explain. I'm just curious.



Hey Little One...  

Astrology is witchcraft, it is not what God approves of.  

It is another method of satan to deceive people 'away' from seeking God.  It may be presented as 'okay', or fun, and folks will argue to the ground that God uses astrology to guide them.   Again, it is a deception from satan.   

God has called us to seek 'Him', and to have no other gods before Him (other than Him). 

*Isaiah 14:12*

In Lucifer’s fallen state he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning. 

These are all counterfeits to the real thing. We are the genuine and when we become an early riser to command the morning  and capture the day, we displace the devil.

When people tell fortunes or have their astrological sign 'charted' (psychics and witches do this), they are in direct disobedience to God's Word.  They are seeking another god which they have created out of astrology.   

*Isaiah 47:13-14 *(NIV translation): 

All the counsel you have received has only worn you out! Let your astrologers come forward, those stargazers who make predictions month by month, let them save you from what is coming upon you. Surely they are like stubble; the fire will burn them up. 

*They cannot even save themselves from the power of the flame. Here are no coals to warm anyone; here is no fire to sit by. *

*Deuteronomy 4:19* (NIV): 

And when you look up to the sky and see the sun, the moon and the stars—all the heavenly array—do not be enticed into bowing down to them and worshiping things the LORD your God has apportioned to all the nations under heaven. 

There are a number of scriptures about astrology and  about witchcraft... 

The message from God is to have no part in it.  


The 'World' looks to the 'stars' for their prosperity and success in life...yet:


*Job 36:11*

_When we obey and serve God our days will be prosperous..._ 


NOW... the Heavens DO tell the story of God's creation...

Hold on to this scripture...

[B]Psalm 19: 1-4[/B]

The heavens declare the glory of God;
And the firmament shows His handiwork.

Day unto day utters speech,
And night unto night reveals knowledge.

There is no speech nor language
Where their voice is not heard.

Their line has gone out through the earth,
And their words to the end of the world.

God is the one who created the Heavens and the Earth; all of the Heavenly bodies (stars) we see above.  

Genesis 1:14 

And God said, “Let there be lights in the expanse of the heavens to separate the day from the night. And let them be for signs and for seasons, and for days and years, 

God placed the stars in a formation which do tell a story... 'the story' leading to Jesus.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 30, 2011)

^^^Everything she said. Plus, why would you pay someone to tell you your future? Just ask God for yourself, he'll tell you.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jul 30, 2011)

_Agree with the above posts, it is witchcraft. Below are some scriptures that tell us what God has to say concerning witchcraft. _

All the counsel you have received has only worn you out! Let your astrologers come forward, those stargazers who make predictions month by month, let them save you from what is coming upon you. Surely they are like stubble; the fire will burn them up. They cannot even save themselves from the power of the flame. Here are no coals to warm anyone; here is no fire to sit by. That is all they can do for you—these you have labored with and trafficked with since childhood. Each of them goes on in his error; there is not one that can save you (Isaiah 47:13-15).

_Do not practice divination or sorcery (Leviticus 19:26)._

_The idols speak deceit, diviners see visions that lie; they tell dreams that are false, they give comfort in vain. Therefore the people wander like sheep oppressed for lack of a shepherd (Zechariah 10:2)._

_"So I will come near to you for judgment. I will be quick to testify against sorcerers, adulterers and perjurers, against those who defraud laborers of their wages, who oppress the widows and the fatherless, and deprive aliens of justice, but do not fear me," says the LORD Almighty (Malachi 3:5)._ 

The Israelites often made the same mistake and turned from God*,* although God clearly warned them about this. 

When you enter the land the LORD your God is giving you, do not learn to imitate the detestable ways of the nations there. *Let no one be found among you who sacrifices his son or daughter in the fire,* *who practices divination or sorcery, interprets omens, engages in witchcraft, or casts spells, or who is a medium or who consults the dead. Anyone who does these things is detestable to the LORD, and because of these detestable practices the LORD your God will drive out those nations before you. You must be blameless before the LORD your God. The nations you will dispossess listen to those who practice sorcery or divination. But as for you, the LORD your God has not permitted you to do so *(Deuteronomy 18:9-14). 

_Do not turn to mediums or seek out spiritists, for you will be defiled by them. I am the LORD your God (Leviticus 19:31)._

_I will set my face against the person who turns to mediums and spiritists to prostitute himself by following them, and I will cut him off from his people (Leviticus 20:6)._

_When men tell you to consult mediums and spiritists, who whisper and mutter, should not a people inquire of their God? Why consult the dead on behalf of the living? (Isaiah 8:19)._ 

_Many of those who believed now came and openly confessed their evil deeds. A number who had practiced sorcery brought their scrolls together and burned them publicly. When they calculated the value of the scrolls, the total came to fifty thousand drachmas. In this way the word of the Lord spread widely and grew in power (Acts 19:18-20)._ 

Galatains 5:19 Now the works of the flesh are manifest, which are _these_; Adultery, fornication, uncleanness, lasciviousness, 20 Idolatry, *witchcraft,* hatred, variance, emulations, wrath, strife, seditions, heresies, 21 Envyings, murders, drunkenness, revellings, and such like: of the which I tell you before, as I have also told _you_ in time past, that they which do such things shall not inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2011)

DITTO to all the above!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 30, 2011)

Either the "stars" (and typically its some disgruntled writer forced to give 'optimistic' life 'guidance') dictate your life...

or God does....The choice is simple to me.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 31, 2011)

> *Genesis 1:1-5* In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth. And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was on the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved on the face of the waters. And God said, Let there be light: and there was light. And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness. And God called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And the evening and the morning were the first day.


 
  This was the start of our time frame.



> *Genesis 1:14-19* And God said, Let there be lights in the firmament of the heaven to _divide the day from the night; and let them be for signs, and for seasons, and for days, and years_: And let them be for lights in the firmament of the heaven to give light on the earth: and it was so. And God made two great lights; the greater light to rule the day, and the lesser light to rule the night: he made the stars also. And God set them in the firmament of the heaven to give light on the earth, And to rule over the day and over the night, and to divide the light from the darkness: and God saw that it was good. And the evening and the morning were the fourth day.


 
  The sun, moon, and stars are our clock, but, as usual, man went beyond what He intended and twisted astrology into the focus on self we see today. To differentiate the two, we call the self-study _astrology_ and the pure study of heavenly bodies _astronomy_. The Lord, through His mouthpiece, Moses, taught the Israelites to use astronomy to know when to observe certain Sabbaths. Is this still relevant today?

  The 12th chapter of Revelation tells a story that has confounded people for centuries. The literal interpretation involves God’s clock for the present day:



> *Revelation 12:1* And there appeared a _great wonder in heaven_; a woman clothed with the sun, and the moon under her feet, and on her head a crown of twelve stars.


 
  In heaven = in the sky

  Woman = the constellation Virgo (Bethulah in Hebrew)

  Clothed in the sun = Virgo is lit up by the sun upon sunrise (mid-August until early October), centralized during Rosh Shoshanna 

  Moon under her feet is self-explanatory

  Crown of 12 stars = the stars’ named Beta, Beta2, Chi, Delta, Iota, Nu, Omicron, Pi, Sigma, Star 60, Star 93, Theta



> *Revelation 12:2* And she being with child cried, travailing in birth, and pained to be delivered.


 
  With child = Venus in the belly of Virgo. Also known as the _morning star_ because it can still be viewed during sunrise as the others fade, this is one of Jesus’ titles:



> *Numbers 24:17* [Moses said,] “I see him, but not now; I behold him, but not near. There shall come a _Star out of Jacob_, and a Scepter shall rise out of Israel, and shall smite the corners of Moab, and destroy all the children of Sheth.”
> 
> *2 Peter 1**:19* We have also a more sure word of prophecy; whereunto you do well that you take heed, as to a light that shines in a dark place, until the day dawn, and the _day star_ arise in your hearts.
> 
> *Revelation 22:16* I, Jesus, have sent my angel to testify to you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the _bright and morning star_.


 
  NOT the adversary’s, contrary to popular belief (Isaiah 14:12-15); that was God mocking the cherub’s desire to be worshiped.



> *Revelation 12:3* And there appeared another wonder in heaven; and behold a great red dragon, having seven heads and ten horns, and seven crowns on his heads.


 
  The constellation Draco, the Great Serpent, was at one time ruler of the night, being formerly at the very centre of the heavens and so large that it was called the Great Dragon. Its body spread over seven signs of the Zodiac, which were called its seven heads. So great a space did it occupy, that, in mystic language, it "drew a third part of the stars from heaven and cast them to the earth." source

  The brightest star in the constellation is gamma Draconis or Eltanin ("the serpent"), an _orange giant_ 148 light-years distant. It lies close to the point directly over London and is sometimes called the "zenith star." source



> *Revelation 12:4a *And his tail drew the third part of the stars of heaven, and did cast them to the earth.



  Thuban (the basilisk), in its tail, was formerly the pole-star, or "judge of the earth!" It approached much nearer the true pole than Cynosura, the present pole-star, which is one and a half degrees distant and will never approach nearer than twelve minutes, while Thuban was only ten minutes distant. source

  There is another theory that the dragon could be a large comet or asteroid passing close enough to cause the earth damage, based on ancient peoples’ interpretation of what these objects looked like.



> *Revelation 12:4b *And the dragon stood before the woman which was ready to be delivered, for to devour her child as soon as it was born.


 
  Self-explanatory and the “birth” would coincide with Yom Kippur. Wild, ain’t it?


----------



## Laela (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re:*

There indeed a diff between astronomy and astrology... God says we shall have no other gods before Him. Astrology is beyond studying the heavenly bodies, it's the personal _worship _of heavenly bodies... consulting with the 'gods' in the sky as it relates to our destiny, personality, etc. Astronomy is a natural science, the study of heavenly bodies and the universe. Two different things. God made the heaven and the earth. The moon, stars and the sun and they were all created for a purpose,  not to be worshiped. If I'm looking to the stars for guidance to determine my destiny, provide answers, guide my life, etc. I'm indeed worshiping a false god. The planets themselves aren't gods, but we can make them gods.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jul 31, 2011)

such good information you guys posted. AMEN!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 31, 2011)

*I know exactly what astrology and astronomy are. But christians still engage in all. I'm not ignorant to the viles of the devil. I could go on and on about what I know about witchcraft. Astronomy is not witchcraft it is a science. I do not dabble in anything that is contrary to the scriptures. I have in the past but all of that is cover by the blood. But the things other people post makes me wonder. Every scripture that you all have quoted to make a point I am aware. I'm not a new christian. I've seen something and I know that you better not dabble in witchcraft not even a little bit. I know this from experience. I did this because there are other people that are not aware the reading horoscopes is a form of idolatry. It clearly breaks the 1st commandment. GOD is a jealous GOD. It happens to be one that can be easily recognized some of the others are not so. As sure as you breathe air someone will post a question is it ok to do this or that and just refuse to look it up for themselves. We often will come to these hair board first instead of to HIS Word 1st. I've been off these hair boards for about a year and my reasoning then was because of all of the spirits that lurk around here. It transfers. Beware of the power of influence it is strong and that is a form of witchcraft too. witchcraft is idolatry.*

*BTW: There are some very gifted exhortationist on here. Keep up the good work!!!! I do not exhort. I'd rather expose sin not the sinner but the sin. That's all I'm doing. I do not want people to be ignorant. It is little thing that could mean the difference between heaven and hell. *


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 31, 2011)

*Shimmie. Your gifting is in exhortation. You rock!*


----------



## Laela (Aug 1, 2011)

ETA...I see






moonglowdiva said:


> *I know exactly what astrology and astronomy are. But christians still engage in all. I'm not ignorant to the viles of the devil. I could go on and on about what I know about witchcraft. Astronomy is not witchcraft it is a science. I do not dabble in anything that is contrary to the scriptures. I have in the past but all of that is cover by the blood. But the things other people post makes me wonder. Every scripture that you all have quoted to make a point I am aware. I'm not a new christian. I've seen something and I know that you better not dabble in witchcraft not even a little bit. I know this from experience. I did this because there are other people that are not aware the reading horoscopes is a form of idolatry. It clearly breaks the 1st commandment. GOD is a jealous GOD. It happens to be one that can be easily recognized some of the others are not so. As sure as you breathe air someone will post a question is it ok to do this or that and just refuse to look it up for themselves. We often will come to these hair board first instead of to HIS Word 1st. I've been off these hair boards for about a year and my reasoning then was because of all of the spirits that lurk around here. It transfers. Beware of the power of influence it is strong and that is a form of witchcraft too. witchcraft is idolatry.*
> 
> *BTW: There are some very gifted exhortationist on here. Keep up the good work!!!! I do not exhort. I'd rather expose sin not the sinner but the sin. That's all I'm doing. I do not want people to be ignorant. It is little thing that could mean the difference between heaven and hell. *


 



moonglowdiva said:


> Do you feel that it is ok for christian to follow their zodiac sign and use astrology. Please explain. I'm just curious.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 1, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I did this because there are other people that are not aware the reading horoscopes is a form of idolatry.*



When I read the first post, I said to myself, "Why is she asking a question she already knows the answer to?" I decided to go another direction from everyone else who posted for those who may see astronomy in the same light (humans ruled by emotions tend to go from one extreme to another) because it might help someone else.

Why not just ask DIRECTLY for scriptures to help baby believers on a topic? Lord God, my Father, I hate passive-aggressiveness; forgive me. *sigh*


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 1, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> This was the start of our time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't agree with all the dates because I believe Jesus was conceived during Pesach in Nissin, but this is very catholic, in fact.  Nature and all contained in it, imho, is the prefigurement of the Christ.  And Our Lady represents much more than herself and her position, it all is rooted in the Christ and the co-redemption.  I don't want flack for that, though LOL!  But I agree.  In fact, all religion, pre and post Judaism/Judeo-christianity...point to the Christ in various aspects.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 1, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I don't agree with all the dates because I believe Jesus was conceived during Pesach in Nissin, but this is very catholic, in fact.  Nature and all contained in it, imho, is the prefigurement of the Christ.  And Our Lady represents much more than herself and her position, it all is rooted in the Christ and the co-redemption.  I don't want flack for that, though LOL!  But I agree.  In fact, all religion, pre and post Judaism/Judeo-christianity...point to the Christ in various aspects.


The "man-child" in Revelation is a group of believers Jesus has singled for special roles during the end-times, like Jesus and Moses were for theirs. The "woman" is the current belief system, giving birth to the new one under the leadership of the "man-child" group.


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 1, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> The "man-child" in Revelation is a group of believers Jesus has singled for special roles during the end-times, like Jesus and Moses were for theirs. The "woman" is the current belief system, giving birth to the new one under the leadership of the "man-child" group.



There are many layers of meaning in scriptures.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *Shimmie. Your gifting is in exhortation. You rock!*



   Thank you, _Love of God_...thank you very much.   

Your 'Light and Wisdom' glows softer and brighter than any light that flows from the sky.  

Precious Moonglow, through you, many do / will see, there is more beyond_ 'wishin' pon' a star_.  They will know that they are never so far, that God's ear cannot 'hear' them, nor are His arms too short that He cannot reach them, nor is His heart, not large enough behold them, eternally.  

_Full moon, full glow... _your love for God shows and will always show; His Word fully alive is in your heart, He's your love, true love from whom you will never depart.  

Moonglow..._Divine_


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to be heavily in the new age stuff before coming to Christ. Reading horoscopes, tarot cards, etc.  After coming to Christ is when I learned that this stuff is against God.  I would say that some of my personality traits parallel being a Taurus but I no longer let astrology be the god of my life. Nope I belong to Jesus now.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 2, 2011)

I was a teenager in the 70's and everyone was into "Zodiac Signs and we all had to have everything in our sign. I was really into it but not reading the stars or any of that stuff. but Signs and symbols were big back then and Earth, Wind and Fire was hot and they were, it seemed to me, heavy into it so you know you had to be into it to fit in and I am a ministers daughter so it was all up in church as well and one day someone said it was a sin to know the future so I stopped reading the horoscopes I guess back in 1984. It wasn't  until a year or so ago I learned that the bible speaks directly about those things. an insert I found on the subject. 
Now, I want you to see how God looks upon this stargazing nonsense. It doesn't matter what percent of the people are following the practice, or how many millions are spent each year on wizards and fortune tellers, the great question is, what does God think about it? Is it approved or disapproved in the Bible? Let's read a few texts. First of all, from Deuteronomy 4:19, "And lest thou lift up thine eyes unto heaven, and when thou seest the sun, and the moon, and the stars, even all the host of heaven, shouldn't be driven to worship them, and serve them, which the Lord thy God hath divided unto all nations under the whole heaven." God says I have driven out the Canaanites and now when you come into the Promised land don't you start looking up to the stars and worshipping them or inquiring of them. That is prohibited. 

Deuteronomy 17:2,3, "If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the Lord thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the Lord thy God, in transgressing the covenant, and hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded, and it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and inquired diligently and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel, then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which hath committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones till they die."

In the time of Josiah, when he started out to make a great reform and bring God's people back to the true worship of God, this thing was crushed one of the first things. "And he put down the idolatrous priests, whom the kings of Judah had ordained, to burn incense in the high places in the cities of Judah, and in the places round about Jerusalem; them also that burned incense unto Baal, to the sun, and to the moon, and to the planets, and to all the host of heaven." 2 Kings 23:5. When that godly man, Josiah, started his reform there was one thing that he certainly struck at and that was worshipping the stars. He put them all out of business. Why? Because he was trying to lead them back to the Bible and to God. 

In Acts 19:19 it says, "Many of them also which used curious arts brought their books together, and burned them before all men: and they counted the price of them, and found it fifty thousand pieces of silver." All of those old books that they had been using to work works of divination, they brought them altogether and Paul struck a match to them and there burned them, that fifty thousand pieces of silver worth, and man stopped looking to man-made tricks to lead them, and looked to God. 

You read every once in awhile about a prediction that this earth is going to rush off in space and head right into one of the other planets or stars and when it crashes it will burn up. But notice, Genesis 8:22, "While the earth remaineth, seedtime and harvest, and cold and heat, and summer and winter, and day and night shall not cease." This earth of ours is going to continue rotating on its axis, summer and winter will come and day and night will continue, and we won't keep rotating nearer and nearer another planet, until our seasons are all changed around and finally we'll bump and it will all be over. Oh, Satan would like to have us believe that God is not guiding things, but His hand is still over this universe and always will be.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> I was a teenager in the 70's and everyone was into "Zodiac Signs and we all had to have everything in our sign. I was really into it but not reading the stars or any of that stuff. but Signs and symbols were big back then and Earth, Wind and Fire was hot and they were, it seemed to me, heavy into it so you know you had to be into it to fit in and I am a ministers daughter so it was all up in church as well and one day someone said it was a sin to know the future so I stopped reading the horoscopes I guess back in 1984. It wasn't  until a year or so ago I learned that the bible speaks directly about those things. an insert I found on the subject.
> Now, I want you to see how God looks upon this stargazing nonsense. It doesn't matter what percent of the people are following the practice, or how many millions are spent each year on wizards and fortune tellers, the great question is, what does God think about it? Is it approved or disapproved in the Bible? Let's read a few texts. First of all, from Deuteronomy 4:19, "And lest thou lift up thine eyes unto heaven, and when thou seest the sun, and the moon, and the stars, even all the host of heaven, shouldn't be driven to worship them, and serve them, which the Lord thy God hath divided unto all nations under the whole heaven." God says I have driven out the Canaanites and now when you come into the Promised land don't you start looking up to the stars and worshipping them or inquiring of them. That is prohibited.
> 
> Deuteronomy 17:2,3, "If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the Lord thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the Lord thy God, in transgressing the covenant, and hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded, and it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and inquired diligently and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel, then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which hath committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones till they die."
> ...




Good Word !       I love this... 

Thanks Blaz....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> This was the start of our time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Word of God tells us that the story is in the Heavens and this is it (what you have shared above) and beyond. 

Nymphe, Excellent post...  

BTW:  My name _in real life (not Shimmie) _means _"Morning Star' _


----------



## HoneyLove (Aug 11, 2011)

Some have pretty much said exactly what I'd say, astrology and Christanity are two oppoaite forces. So I don't read or follow zodiacs.


----------



## Laela (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ Amein @ 'two opposite forces'...


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 15, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> The "man-child" in Revelation is a group of believers Jesus has singled for special roles during the end-times, like Jesus and Moses were for theirs. The "woman" is the current belief system, giving birth to the new one under the leadership of the "man-child" group.



That's an interesting interpretation. Do you also believe in the rapture? Millennialism? Dispensationalism?


----------



## MissNina (Aug 15, 2011)

I follow astrology and NOT horoscopes. Difference.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2011)

Galadriel said:


> That's an interesting interpretation. Do you also believe in the rapture? Millennialism? Dispensationalism?



I see a post-tribulation/pre-Wrath (Day of the LORD) Rapture being indicated throughout Scripture. The tribulation and His final Wrath are two separate time periods. Jesus gave us the order of events in Matthew 24 and Mark 13; His words take precedent over anyone else's, period. To shorten a long story: the last days before He returns in full glory will be like Exodus through Joshua (trials, spiritual war, and refinement of His Bride) and the Book of Acts combined, taking place all over the world.

Noah and his family went through a tribulation; Moses and the Israelites went through decades of tribulation; Esther and Mordecai helped their people through a tribulation; the early church went through centuries of tribulation. Those who refuse to be purified will fall away, like the Israelites in Exodus would refused to fully trust the Lord. The only two conceived of natural means who were "raptured" away, Enoch and Elijah, were completely dead to self and into in His rest (His will) above all others until Jesus gave the example for future saints at His death and Resurrection. There is nothing saying God will change this pattern for the last day saints. 

I have no interest in millennialism, though I look forward to the reward I will receive from Him. Dispensationalism turns Scripture into a game of Twister instead of the spiritually deep jigsaw puzzle He meant for those seeking His Truth above all else. I try to stay away from "-ism" overall...too much clutter.


----------



## Crown (Aug 16, 2011)

> I follow astrology and NOT horoscopes. Difference.




What is the REAL difference ?

Deut. 18: 9 “When you enter the land the Lord your God is giving you, be very careful not to imitate the detestable customs of the nations living there. 10 For example, never sacrifice your son or daughter as a burnt offering. *And do not let your people practice fortune-telling, or use sorcery, or interpret omens, or engage in witchcraft, 11 or cast spells, or function as mediums or psychics, or call forth the spirits of the dead*. 12 Anyone who does these things is detestable to the Lord. It is because the other nations have done these detestable things that the Lord your God will drive them out ahead of you. 13 But you must be blameless before the Lord your God. 14 *The nations you are about to displace consult sorcerers and fortune-tellers*, but the Lord *your God forbids you to do such things*.”

In French (V. LS), the word uses for sorcerers is astrologues (astrologers)


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2011)

MissNina said:


> I follow astrology and NOT horoscopes. Difference.



Nina....they are one and the same.  Horoscopes are the "readings" based upon astrology.    

Loved one... astrology is not what a child of God follows.   A child of God follows God and none other.   The stars hold no future nor your salvation.   

Jesus said, "Follow Me".    Yes?


----------



## MissNina (Aug 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Nina....they are one and the same.  Horoscopes are the "readings" based upon astrology.
> 
> Loved one... astrology is not what a child of God follows.   A child of God follows God and none other.   The stars hold no future nor your salvation.
> 
> Jesus said, "Follow Me".    Yes?



Hi Shimmie, 

Astrology I'm into. Horoscopes I am not. 

The diff is the latter is a more specific part of the first. I don't pay acknowledge that part. I dont believe anyone can tell me what my day is going to be like or what issues I will be having tomorrow (including "prophets" of the church as well). Astrological signs are interesting to study.

Have a beautiful day


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 25, 2011)

MissNina said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> Astrology I'm into. Horoscopes I am not.
> 
> ...



Nina I also wish you and your loved ones a beautiful and very safe day and all days following.   Please be safe in these weather systems moving throughout the country.   

I'm not sure where you are located or if you have loved ones in the areas affected by the weather and recent east coast earthquakes.  However, my prayers are with you and everyone here on the forum.


----------



## Leigh (Nov 9, 2011)

So what do farmers follow?  They sow on certain days according to the moon and stars as well as prune and harvest.

Some use those dates for hair cutting or trimming.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

Leigh said:


> So what do farmers follow? They sow on certain days according to the moon and stars as well as prune and harvest.
> 
> Some use those dates for hair cutting or trimming.


 

It is still against God. In Isaiah God deals with Israel for following astrologers and stargazers. 

…For you have trusted in your wickedness… Therefore evil shall come upon you… trouble shall fall upon you… Let now the *astrologers, the stargazers, And the monthly prognosticators stand up and save you from what shall come upon you*. Behold, they shall be as stubble, The fire shall burn them; They shall not deliver themselves from the power of the flame… Isaiah 47:10-14
​We should never trust in astrological beliefs or predictions. For Christians our lives are not determined by the stars or movement of planets​


----------



## Leigh (Nov 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> It is still against God. In Isaiah God deals with Israel for following astrologers and stargazers.
> 
> …For you have trusted in your wickedness… Therefore evil shall come upon you… trouble shall fall upon you… Let now the *astrologers, the stargazers, And the monthly prognosticators stand up and save you from what shall come upon you*. Behold, they shall be as stubble, The fire shall burn them; They shall not deliver themselves from the power of the flame… Isaiah 47:10-14
> ​We should never trust in astrological beliefs or predictions. For Christians our lives are not determined by the stars or movement of planets​



They aren't predicting.  Many are going by the dates in the farmers almanac (which should be banned as it's about the movement of the moon).  And that would also mean that they would not harvest at the right time.  And why does God talk about the New Moon festival in a positive light?

I'm thinking that determining when to garden or when a tsunami or hurricane will hit may not be the same thing.  But I need clarity.

Weather predictions etc will all to stop if it's astrology.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

Leigh said:


> They aren't predicting. Many are going by the dates in the farmers almanac (which should be banned as it's about the movement of the moon). And that would also mean that they would not harvest at the right time. And why does God talk about the New Moon festival in a positive light?
> 
> I'm thinking that determining when to garden or when a tsunami or hurricane will hit may not be the same thing. But I need clarity.
> 
> Weather predictions etc will all to stop if it's astrology.


 
Good questions. Maybe someone else can chime in. 

From what I have gathered some of the uses of the Zodiac are found in the Farmers Almanac. Certain signs let them know when to plant gardens in order to get the best harvest. Also, some say it is based on astronomy. 

As far as weather. There are satellites and instruments used to monitor the activity. 

I have not studied the new moon in depth, maybe someone else can step in and assist.

From what I have gathered, the biblical New Moon festival marked the consecration to God of each new month in the year. New Moon festivals were required under the Mosaic law. 

The New Moon in the bible from what I understand deals with the Hebrew term for "month," _chodesh_, means "new [moon]," referring to the new moon that began the month. 

Gen 1:14 (NIV) And God said, "Let there be lights in the expanse of the sky to separate the day from the night, and let them serve as signs to mark seasons and days and years, 
(Num 28:11 NASB) 'Then at the *beginning of each of your months* you shall present a burnt offering to the LORD; two bulls and one ram, seven male lambs one year old without defect, 
verse 14 (NIV) With each bull there is to be a drink offering of half a hin of wine; with the ram, a third of a hin ; and with each lamb, a quarter of a hin. This is the monthly burnt offering to be made *at each new moon* during the year.


----------



## Leigh (Nov 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Good questions. Maybe someone else can chime in.
> 
> From what I have gathered some of the uses of the Zodiac are found in the Farmers Almanac. Certain signs let them know when to plant gardens in order to get the best harvest. Also, some say it is based on astronomy.
> 
> ...



Exactly and these instruments look at where the moon is in the sky; which astrological sign it's in etc.  Remember the moon controls the air and sea.


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2011)

That's what they are Leigh..._instruments_, to be used by man to know seasons for harvest, time, etc. Not idols, to be worshiped. When man depends more on or have more faith in, the planets than in God, it becomes worship. God is a jealous God...observing the new moon, as he commanded is not the same as worshiping them. The sky is God's calendar.




Leigh said:


> Exactly and these instruments look at where the moon is in the sky; which astrological sign it's in etc.  Remember the moon controls the air and sea.


----------



## Leigh (Nov 11, 2011)

Laela said:


> That's what they are Leigh..._instruments_, to be used by man to know seasons for harvest, time, etc. Not idols, to be worshiped. When man depends more on or have more faith in, the planets than in God, it becomes worship. God is a jealous God...observing the new moon, as he commanded is not the same as worshiping them. The sky is God's calendar.



See this is what I thought.  Admiring a beautiful rose is not the same as worshiping it.  Following the laws of nature isnt the same as following a horoscope or practicing witchcraft.  This is why I need clarity on the word as the ancient Greek could be translated into one word the way the word love was done; the original text used 3 different words yet we use one.

I have to wonder if the star gazers were astronomers, however, I'm thinking they were the ones creating horoscopes.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Leigh said:


> I have to wonder if the star gazers were astronomers, however, I'm thinking they were the ones creating horoscopes.



Leigh I always wondered the same thing. Because with the verbiage of "Mars in alignment with Pluto" (I'm making stuff up; but you get the idea). The only people who would KNOW that planets lined up would be astronomers.

Totally irrelevant...and I still don't follow astrology.....but when it comes to the description of personalities in relation to birthdates....they be right (for the most part).


----------



## aribell (Nov 11, 2011)

> Totally irrelevant...and I still don't follow astrology.....but when it comes to the description of personalities in relation to birthdates....they be right (for the most part).



Idk, my sister, brother, aunt and I are all supppsed to be under a certain sign, and while we all get along swell, needless to say, we're all quite different from one another.


Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 11, 2011)

*For you have trusted in your wickedness*… Therefore evil shall come upon you… trouble shall fall upon you… Let now the *astrologers, the stargazers, And the monthly prognosticators stand up and save you from what shall come upon you*. Behold, they shall be as stubble, The fire shall burn them; They shall not deliver themselves from the power of the flame… Isaiah 47:10-14

@Leigh
God dealt with the people because they trusted in astrology and stargazers. God is the creator and He wants His creation to trust Him. The people were being led astray with this as many are today. It causes people to be secure in their own abilities and secure in their own pleasures, outside of God. Many people do this today and God is not pleased with it. If you go back and read Isaiah 47 and other scriptures on this subject, you will see what God was saying concerning astrology.

There is nothing wrong with knowing times and seasons, as Laela stated the sky is like a calendar. It does not determine who we are and our purpose in life that should come from God. 

And God said, “Let there be lights in the expanse of the heavens to separate the day from the night. And let them be for signs and for seasons, and for days and years, Gen 1:14


----------



## gn1g (Nov 28, 2011)

astrology is one of the worst spirits that transferred to me thru LHCF. 

One of my all time favorite scriptures is Jerm 33:3 (had it on my license plates for years, "CALL UNTO ME and I will show you great and might things know unto to any man".  *I can hear GOD *and can give 100's of testimonies in which GOD has lead me by his voice, revealed things to me and gave me solutions to problems.  I don't know how I got caught up in that frackle-nackle.  THank goodness for his GRACE and tender mercies.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

gn1g said:


> astrology is one of the worst spirits that transferred to me thru LHCF.
> 
> One of my all time favorite scriptures is Jerm 33:3 (had it on my license plates for years, "CALL UNTO ME and I will show you great and might things know unto to any man".  *I can hear GOD *and can give 100's of testimonies in which GOD has lead me by his voice, revealed things to me and gave me solutions to problems.  I don't know how I got caught up in that frackle-nackle.  THank goodness for his GRACE and tender mercies.



gn1g, you have an awesome testimony which will set others free.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 4, 2011)

MissNina said:


> I follow astrology and NOT horoscopes. Difference.


*Astrology is witchcraft. Astrology uses the constellations to predict the future, to determine personality traits etc. It is akin to divination. Horoscopes are a spin off of you will of Astrology. Astronomy is a science. When engaged in Astrology you open yourself up to demonic forces. You give the devil legal rights to possess. It is true that devils cannot possess true born again believer but with sin in our lives they will sure oppress you. *


----------



## Leigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> *For you have trusted in your wickedness*… Therefore evil shall come upon you… trouble shall fall upon you… Let now the *astrologers, the stargazers, And the monthly prognosticators stand up and save you from what shall come upon you*. Behold, they shall be as stubble, The fire shall burn them; They shall not deliver themselves from the power of the flame… Isaiah 47:10-14
> 
> @Leigh
> God dealt with the people because they trusted in astrology and stargazers. God is the creator and He wants His creation to trust Him. The people were being led astray with this as many are today. It causes people to be secure in their own abilities and secure in their own pleasures, outside of God. Many people do this today and God is not pleased with it. If you go back and read Isaiah 47 and other scriptures on this subject, you will see what God was saying concerning astrology.
> ...



This is where I'm having an issue because it is the same thing.  That is why I'm trying to find out the Greek or Hebrew words that were used.  Just as love has 3 different words for our 1 word.  If in fact there is only one word used, it would mean farmers can no longer follow the seasons and people can no longer follow the weather.  Actually, there's some leeway with farmers but there are none with weather forecasters.  It's a complicated science that relies heavily on astrology.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 6, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *Astrology is witchcraft. Astrology uses the constellations to predict the future, to determine personality traits etc. It is akin to divination. Horoscopes are a spin off of you will of Astrology. Astronomy is a science. When engaged in Astrology you open yourself up to demonic forces. You give the devil legal rights to possess. It is true that devils cannot possess true born again believer but with sin in our lives they will sure oppress you. *



This is exactly what weather forecasters do.  They use the constellations to predict future weather.


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 6, 2011)

gn1g said:


> astrology is one of the worst spirits that transferred to me thru LHCF.
> 
> One of my all time favorite scriptures is Jerm 33:3 (had it on my license plates for years, "CALL UNTO ME and I will show you great and might things know unto to any man".  *I can hear GOD *and can give 100's of testimonies in which GOD has lead me by his voice, revealed things to me and gave me solutions to problems.  I don't know how I got caught up in that frackle-nackle.  THank goodness for his GRACE and tender mercies.



Please share one or many of your testimonies.  Please also elaborate on the text in red.  Thanks.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry ladies, I don't mean to take the emphasis off of horoscopes but I'm interested in knowing about the weather and farming aspect.  When I was growing my hair out I used the planting and pruning seasons as guides of when to trim my hair (farmer's almanac).  When I wanted to just see a date without doing much looking, I followed the morocco lunar chart.

I also used the almanac for pruning rose bushes etc.  I need to know beyond a shadow of a doubt if it's ok to know when a tornado is supposed to hit and if it's ok to plant this week using these tools.  You see I know for a fact they use the constellations to determine these dates and weather patterns and would hate to be doing something wrong.  

Granted there is enough scripture about in season and out of season as well as harvest time to believe it's ok (this is why i believe there must be more than one term) but I'm not sure concerning the weather.  I know I'm being very technical but I'm very analytical.


----------



## Laela (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah, Leah... I dare say many of us here are familiar with the Farmer's Almanac and ITA weather forecasters can use this tool based on astronomical data; but it's also an annual hodgepodge which promotes Astrology in its Zodiac Zone and mixes facts with mythology.  Devil had me for a long time believing that because I was born at a certain time, I was predisposed to act a certain way. Believing one's horoscope -- I mean BELIEVING IT -- negates the concept that one cannot be changed through the power of the Holy Spirit. Instead astrology teaches that we are "ruled" by the influences of some sign our entire lives. That's a lie. 


Taken from _farmersalmanac.com_

Zodiac Signs, Astrology and Astronomy Explained

Astrology interprets the influence that the Sun and Moon have while they are in a specific zodiacal sign. Astrology is based on the concept that there are 12 signs of the zodiac, measuring 30 degrees each, along the astrological circle.

However, because the astrological placement does not take into account the precession of the equinoxes (the “wobble” that the Earth’s axis describes over a 26,000-year interval), the Moon’s place according to astrology differs considerably from its physical place according to astronomy.

View upcoming dates for the Moon’s Astrological place in the zodiac »

Astronomy is the scientific interpretation of matter in space. The Moon can wander into a few astronomical constellations that are not members of the zodiac. These constellations include: Sextans, (SXT); and Ophiuchus, the Serpent Bearer (OPH)















Leigh said:


> This is exactly what weather forecasters do.  They use the constellations to predict future weather.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 7, 2011)

As far as using the constellation for timing weather and caring for plants, I see nothing wrong it that. On your person, er, I would ask the Father about it.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 7, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> As far as using the constellation for timing weather and caring for plants, I see nothing wrong it that. On your person, er, I would ask the Father about it.



It's the same thing.  Using it to care for plants (weeding, pruning, planting) is no different than using it to trim hair as you go by the exact same dates.  It's the same timing technique.  So it's not about where it's used, the question is whether to use it or not.  Because if it's not to be used for one it must not be used for the other.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 7, 2011)

Laela said:


> Ah, Leah... I dare say many of us here are familiar with the Farmer's Almanac and ITA weather forecasters can use this tool based on astronomical data; but it's also an annual hodgepodge which promotes Astrology in its Zodiac Zone and mixes facts with mythology.  Devil had me for a long time believing that because I was born at a certain time, I was predisposed to act a certain way. Believing one's horoscope -- I mean BELIEVING IT -- negates the concept that one cannot be changed through the power of the Holy Spirit. Instead astrology teaches that we are "ruled" by the influences of some sign our entire lives. That's a lie.
> 
> 
> Taken from _farmersalmanac.com_
> ...



I only looked at the farming dates.  It's so congested I never got into reading the entire almanac.  Too visually messy.  

The moon controls a lot regarding the earth and acts different ways while in different locations (astrological signs).  This is more than likely where this "you behave this way if born on this date" occurs.  We are made up of water and the moon controls air and water. 

Though our bodies work synergistically with the earth we have free will. And let's face it if you know you are sensitive to sugar, stay away from it; meaning we can control physiological things to a degree as well.  So our minds and bodies are under our control (to a large degree) when we have faith and exercise discipline.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 7, 2011)

Leigh said:


> It's the same thing.  Using it to care for plants (weeding, pruning, planting) is no different than using it to trim hair as you go by the exact same dates.  It's the same timing technique.  So it's not about where it's used, the question is whether to use it or not.  Because if it's not to be used for one it must not be used for the other.


We are not plants. Our entire persons are no longer ours, but His to do with as He pleases. He may say it is OK; I do not know. Just ask.


----------



## Ladybug33 (Dec 7, 2011)

loolalooh said:


> Please share one or many of your testimonies.  *Please also elaborate on the text in red.*  Thanks.



Yes, please share.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 7, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> We are not plants. Our entire persons are no longer ours, but His to do with as He pleases. He may say it is OK; I do not know. Just ask.



I know we aren't plants.  Thats a bit rude and short sighted.  And it's not the point.  I'll use this example to explain the point.  If a person steals a bag of chips they are just as wrong as if they stole a million dollars.  The principle is stealing.  God doesn't put a gradient on it; he says not to do it. 

For God, sin is sin.  We either are obedient or we are not.  Because of this, I refuse to pick and choose and guess.  I am going to find the truth so I can follow it.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 8, 2011)

Leigh said:


> I know we aren't plants.  Thats a bit rude and short sighted.  And it's not the point.  I'll use this example to explain the point.  If a person steals a bag of chips they are just as wrong as if they stole a million dollars.  The principle is stealing.  God doesn't put a gradient on it; he says not to do it.
> 
> For God, sin is sin.  We either are obedient or we are not.  Because of this, I refuse to pick and choose and guess.  I am going to find the truth so I can follow it.


I never mentioned anything about sin or about it being wrong; only to ask Him what to do concerning the body. Trust Him, not any of us, others' writings or yourself for the answer.



> *Romans 12:1* Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your  bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God--this is your  spiritual act of worship.
> 
> *1 Corinthians 6:19-20* Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in  you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own; you were bought at a price. Therefore honor God with your body.


Plants are dictated by the environment around them; we are dictated to by the Holy Spirit. I simply said we are not plants, but parts of His Body and you called me short-sighted and rude for speaking plainly. How am I in the wrong?


----------



## Leigh (Dec 8, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> I never mentioned anything about sin or about it being wrong; only to ask Him what to do concerning the body. Trust Him, not any of us, others' writings or yourself for the answer.
> 
> Plants are dictated by the environment around them; we are dictated to by the Holy Spirit. I simply said we are not plants, but parts of His Body and you called me short-sighted and rude for speaking plainly. How am I in the wrong?



I took your comment as being rude, of course I know the difference between a human being and a plant.  If not, I don't know what to say except I wonder why I got all those A's in biology and other science classes.  Anyway  I apologize if I was wrong.  But it wasn't plainly spoken.  Short sighted meaning that the issue isn't whether we are plants.  The issue is whether to use a certain science.  Doesn't matter what we use it on.  We water plants to keep them hydrated and we, a total different entity, like plants die if we are deprived of hydration.  Because of this we, like plants, drink water.

Let me explain it this way.  God says not to practice witchcraft.  I read nothing saying its ok to practice it on plants or your surroundings just as long as you don't apply it to a person.  It's not about how it's practiced.  It's solely about practicing.  We are not to do it.

What do you mean by dictated? (said in an inquisitive way)

 We are to follow the Word and the Holy Spirit was placed here as our comforter.  Jesus said he wouldn't leave us alone.  

I used sin as an example.  You never said anything about it.  There's some miscommunication going on here.     The example was intended to show the perspective from which I'm viewing my questions.  

I'm not trusting anyone.  I ask questions to gain knowledge and direction for my own research.  You are misunderstanding me at all angles. 

Maybe I'm reading your comment incorrectly and I apologize if I am but to tell me to trust God and not any of you all is waaayyyy off base.  And it negates the comment I made about finding out the truth.  You know seek and ye shall find.  It stands to reason if i were trusting myself or anyone other than God, I would not have made certain comments.  So you're telling me something I'm already doing, which can be taken as I'm not doing it so you need to tell me to trust in God instead of myself and others.  When in fact, I lean not unto my own understanding but trust in God.  I keep saying this and will say it again.  I'm going to do what the Word says to do.  

I said I was going to find out the truth and follow it.  I don't have the answers but I have an idea.  I'm in the process of proving those ideas, which I think are correct, right or wrong.  To clarify,  I'm not trying to prove them right.  I'm objectively, with no attachment to them at all, trying to find out if they are wrong or if they are right.

I hope you understand what I'm saying.  If not, let me know.  

Btw, those last scriptures you gave support my asking the question.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 8, 2011)

> *Matthew 10:29-31* (and *Luke 12:6-7*) Are not two sparrows sold for a penny? Yet not one of them will fall to the ground apart from the will of your Father. And even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. So don't be afraid; you are worth more than many sparrows.


 
  You are that precious to Him. Give Him a chance to answer your question.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 9, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> You are that precious to Him. Give Him a chance to answer your question.



Oh yeah I am.  I'm being patient. Thanks.


----------

